# Passed my driving test



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

and now I'm in the process of telling the whole world about it. :clap My anxiety was so intense this morning, I didn't think I could go through with it, but I did it. My face hurts from smiling so much.

Third time lucky, people.


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

Illusions said:


> and now I'm in the process of telling the whole world about it. :clap My anxiety was so intense this morning, I didn't think I could go through with it, but I did it. My face hurts from smiling so much.
> 
> Third time lucky, people.


Haha, great job congrats! ..... 3rd time was the charm for me too


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats, good to hear you got the success you were looking for. :clap


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Congratulations! :yay
I'm going to start taking driving lessons soon hopefully


----------



## kswan (May 6, 2013)

Congrats!! I failed numerous times. How I eventually passed is beyond me. But I did.  And I do drive occasionally even though it makes me nervous.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. Next challenge: driving on my own. :afr


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

Congrats! 
I had to stay quiet the whole time and to stay focus, I passed the first time not long ago, last friday but I already had plenty experience driving


----------



## Smash86 (Jan 7, 2013)

Illusions said:


> and now I'm in the process of telling the whole world about it. :clap My anxiety was so intense this morning, I didn't think I could go through with it, but I did it. My face hurts from smiling so much.
> 
> Third time lucky, people.


I passed mineon the third time too  Great feeling isn't it?


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Smash86 said:


> I passed mineon the third time too  Great feeling isn't it?


I cried a little, aha, the relief I felt... oh man. I was so happy I didn't have to go through that again!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done dear


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

MikeinNirvana said:


> Congrats!
> I had to stay quiet the whole time and to stay focus, I passed the first time not long ago, last friday but I already had plenty experience driving


Congrats to you too.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Rossy said:


> Well done dear


Thanks.


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

Illusions said:


> I cried a little, aha, the relief I felt... oh man. I was so happy I didn't have to go through that again!


I don't know how ya'll test in the UK, but here in Canada (BC).... you sit in a car with double steering and pedals (if the representative has to touch either steering or pedal you fail automatically)

Then they also attached this super long rear view mirror into the car, and the rep watches your eyes while you do what he/she asks lol obviously a nightmare for someone with SA.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

vancouver said:


> I don't know how ya'll test in the UK, but here in Canada (BC).... you sit in a car with double steering and pedals (if the representative has to touch either steering or pedal you fail automatically)
> 
> Then they also attached this super long rear view mirror into the car, and the rep watches your eyes while you do what he/she asks lol obviously a nightmare for someone with SA.


We have dual pedals, but not dual steering. During my first test, the examiner had to grab the wheel, so that was a fail.


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratulations !


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:yay


----------



## RoveRanger (Apr 16, 2013)

Congratulations. I failed twice and left it when I was 18, I always felt uncomfortable driving and have never really needed it anyway but I wish now I'd kept trying till I passed.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Illusions said:


> and now I'm in the process of telling the whole world about it. :clap My anxiety was so intense this morning, I didn't think I could go through with it, but I did it. My face hurts from smiling so much.
> 
> Third time lucky, people.


Great! I also took a driving course and the examn a couple of years ago, when i was your age. I passed them but...i've been too afraid of driving! :afr


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

Illusions said:


> and now I'm in the process of telling the whole world about it. :clap My anxiety was so intense this morning, I didn't think I could go through with it, but I did it. My face hurts from smiling so much.
> 
> Third time lucky, people.


Congrats.

We're all gonna make it brah.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

max87 said:


> Great! I also took a driving course and the examn a couple of years ago, when i was your age. I passed them but...i've been too afraid of driving! :afr


Aw, that's a shame. I'm worried about it myself, I have a problem with trusting my instincts - going it alone will be scary.


----------



## jillamos (May 9, 2013)

Illusions said:


> Aw, that's a shame. I'm worried about it myself, I have a problem with trusting my instincts - going it alone will be scary.


I can't imagine driving alone right now. I did get my license at 18 but had a 4 year hiatus and now just practicing again. Maybe I can drive at the wee hours of the morning but at no other time!

I've been taking it a day at a time practicing with my mom. Going to various places to get various scenarios (like foreigners who can't read English and don't know the country's driving rules, or super pushy people that ride right up your bumper)

Best of luck!


----------



## bigmitch95 (May 10, 2013)

congrats 

Tried twice but haven't passed, I hate taking lessons because of SA and fear of being judged, but I need to if I want to drive alone.

Anyways, i'm happy for you.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

jillamos said:


> I can't imagine driving alone right now. I did get my license at 18 but had a 4 year hiatus and now just practicing again. Maybe I can drive at the wee hours of the morning but at no other time!
> 
> I've been taking it a day at a time practicing with my mom. Going to various places to get various scenarios (like foreigners who can't read English and don't know the country's driving rules, or super pushy people that ride right up your bumper)
> 
> Best of luck!


I'm going to start with the quietest roads in the evenings and build up my confidence from there. I'll have to drag my aunt along with me on the busy roads a couple of times.
Good luck with your driving, too. 



bigmitch95 said:


> congrats
> 
> Tried twice but haven't passed, I hate taking lessons because of SA and fear of being judged, but I need to if I want to drive alone.
> 
> Anyways, i'm happy for you.


I'm the same. Don't give up, you'll get there.


----------



## jillamos (May 9, 2013)

thanks! I'll probably have to bring my mom along to. Though she is one of those people that is a good driver, but a horrible passenger. She loves driving but me...meh. 

I exhaled while waiting for traffic once and she flipped out saying if I'm gonna be angry/frustrated on the road than I shouldn't be driving. XD

I guess it's all about taking baby steps


----------



## Dota (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats!! I failed my first one last summer and haven't been back since, i am hoping to ry again though.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Great news!! I passed my driving test last year. Just need my own car now...


----------



## steph22 (May 12, 2013)

congrats, i'll be doing mine soon..dreading it..:afr


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done, took me 3 tries also...


----------



## jillamos (May 9, 2013)

I love how I haven't seen a single post saying they passed it the first try! ^_^

I think the only reason I passed the second time was because the cop and I were both redheads. We look out for each other.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Someone on the first page said they passed the first time, I think. It is rare though.


----------



## UselessMatter (May 14, 2013)

Congrats!!! I have to take one in 5 months and im very nervous.


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

Oh man... I remember the countless hours I spent just practicing in my own driveway, learning how to back up and ease around the chair I placed there.

But yeah, this isn't about me. This is about YOU! You passed your driving test and now you have every right to celebrate! So go on, have a nice little drive to DQ and get yourself a delicious shake :B.... Of course, being wary of busy traffic as well.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

That's awesome! Driving has always made me anxious (even after 6 years), but the independence that comes with it is totally worth it.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Congratulations. That was a hurdle for me as I took three times to pass. The first two times I was pretty much shaking the whole time. I am still rather nervous about driving in the city.


----------

